# I would like you to meet my 'poo no.2!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well as you all know I rather enjoyed having Betty to stay and loved having two dogs. We were very sad to say Good-bye to Betty and despite trying to hatch evil plans to avoid giving her back we knew we would never get away with it  !

So I started my search for a breeder...but then we had someone approach the Cockapoo Owners Club Facebook group with a Cockapoo that needed a new home. 

It is a sad story, Millie was owned by a lady who was very poorly. When she passed away her close friend looked after Millie but sadly could no longer continue to do so. After chatting with the lady at some length we decided that Millie sounded ideal for our family. She didn't want any money for Millie but wanted us to donate to the hospice that cared for her friend. We feel like it is bitter sweet...we are so happy to have her however it was so sad for the lady as Millie was her last link to her friend. I have promised to keep in touch and send regular updates. 

She is 18 months old, we think she is an English cross and she seems to have the Poodle greying gene. She is a complete sweetie, very affectionate but slightly apprehensive of things at the moment. We have all fallen in love with her already but I think it will take a couple of weeks before we see the real Millie! 

Anyway...enough of the waffle here is my new girlie......


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh what a little sweetheart with an adorable smile  ... Congratulations on your new addition, sooo cute xx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome poo number 2 (millie)

How good of you to adopt her, she's a really lucky cockapoo (looking at your pics she seems really settled already )

Will be looking forward to your updates XX


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh Millie is lovely! I hope she settles in fast xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done Sarah! I saw that you were interested and thought she sounded an ideal new companion for Daisy and your family. So glad it worked out well for you. She looks adorable! x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

She is lovely but id say she has the american cockapoo look. rather than the english. What does daisy think of her.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

kendal said:


> She is lovely but id say she has the american cockapoo look. rather than the english. What does daisy think of her.


I agree especially the first pic, and she also looks smaller than the average english cross x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

kendal said:


> She is lovely but id say she has the american cockapoo look. rather than the english. What does daisy think of her.


I am glad you said that Kendal because I think the same thing! I am presuming she is English but I said to Annabel earlier that her face shape made me think American. Shorter nose and position of her eyes. She reminded me a bit of Obi? She is shorter than Daisy (but she is 16inches) but needs to lose a bit of weight so probably weighs the same.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She looks so so sweet...I am glad our little experiment helped in deciding to get poo number two...even if it was earlier than expected.I'm ever so slightly jealous


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is fine with her but I think a bit disappointed at the moment as Millie is not playing much. I am sure that will change though once she feels more confident in her new surroundings.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

You'll have to update your cp...
Number of cockapoo's *2...roud:*


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> She looks so so sweet...I am glad our little experiment helped in deciding to get poo number two...even if it was earlier than expected.I'm ever so slightly jealous


I always knew I would get a second Cockapoo but hadn't planned on it being so soon, but yes it is all thanks to Betty and the way she charmed us all (especially Peter!).

Your time will come.  xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaaahhhh Sarah Millie is just gorgeous and what a lucky Poo that she has been adopted by such a lovely family including my No.2 Poo. She looks like she has made herself at home and am looking forward to updates on how she is doing - big hugs to you all  xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She is lovely, what a pretty pair they make. My parents had 2 cavaliers together called Daisy and Millie


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is lovely! I agree she looks american x she is a similar colour to Monty too. X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:welcome::welcome::congrats::congrats::welcome::welcome::congrats::congrats: Welcome home Millie! 

Sarah, she is adorable and I agree she looks more American to me. Congrats on Poo no.2 (I'm a tad jealous btw ) You have done a wonderful thing in rescuing not one but two dogs. Good on you girl! :twothumbs: I'm proud of you Sarah  .


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

She is a sweetie, you will never regret having 2 poos!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> She is lovely! I agree she looks american x she is a similar colour to Monty too. X


I'd agree - the size is petite as for 18 months she'd be fully grown. Face does look "American".
Stephen x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Sarah she has the sweetest little face ever,she is going to be in heaven with you and having her new sister daisy,congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful girl, she looks really sweet


Jeanie x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> She is lovely, what a pretty pair they make. My parents had 2 cavaliers together called Daisy and Millie


It seems to be a popular combination as the lovely lady that we got her from had a Daisy aswell. 



wellerfeller said:


> She is lovely! I agree she looks american x she is a similar colour to Monty too. X


Yes she is, I thought the same.  Quite curly aswell!



Jedicrazy said:


> :welcome::welcome::congrats::congrats::welcome::welcome::congrats::congrats: Welcome home Millie!
> 
> Sarah, she is adorable and I agree she looks more American to me. Congrats on Poo no.2 (I'm a tad jealous btw ) You have done a wonderful thing in rescuing not one but two dogs. Good on you girl! :twothumbs: I'm proud of you Sarah  .


Aww thank you Clare. I was planning on a puppy but deep down I always knew if the right rehome/rescue came along I wouldn't be able to resist!   I had no idea what she was going to look like other than she was black and a Cockapoo! I wasn't worried as it just wasn't important to me but I just couldn't wait to see her! Peter went to collect her as I was working so as you can imagine it was torture for me!  When I saw that sweet little face I just melted! 



Jukee Doodles said:


> I'd agree - the size is petite as for 18 months she'd be fully grown. Face does look "American".
> Stephen x


She looks quite petite in the photos but is not that much shorter than Daisy. I haven't measured her yet but will tomorrow and also weigh her as she is a little bit on the tubby side!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Congratulations she looks gorgeous :congrats:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Sush a sad story, but what happy ending for all of you. Look forward to hearing more about how Millie settles in. She is a cutie - bless her.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Well done Sarah for giving lovely Milly a new home . I hope she and Daisy become the best of friends!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a lovely end to a sad story Sarah, I'm sure Millie will be playing soon, she's had quite afew changes to cope with, Daisy will show her the way. Look forward to hearing about them both x x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just a little update on the first night. 

Millie went into her crate at bedtime with no fuss at all. I was slightly concerned as I knew that she was originally crate trained but had recently just been on her bed in a utility room. I came down this morning and she was still laid down but perked up as soon as she saw me. I took both girls for an early morning stroll and now they are both laid near me whilst I do some studying! 

Cockapoo heaven!  (Hope I am not speaking too soon   )


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

She is beautiful and with a lovely name - same as my grandaughter!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sezra said:


> Just a little update on the first night.
> 
> Millie went into her crate at bedtime with no fuss at all. I was slightly concerned as I knew that she was originally crate trained but had recently just been on her bed in a utility room. I came down this morning and she was still laid down but perked up as soon as she saw me. I took both girls for an early morning stroll and now they are both laid near me whilst I do some studying!
> 
> Cockapoo heaven!  (Hope I am not speaking too soon   )


Delighted its all going well. Lovely ending to a very sad story. Best of luck xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She's gorgeous Sarah and I can see why you've fallen for her. Lucky dog and lucky you!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> She's gorgeous Sarah and I can see why you've fallen for her. Lucky dog and lucky you!!


Thank you Sue


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cockapoo heaven exactly.... Millie sounds like she just fits that mould... super to hear..enjoy x x


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulation Sarah, shes a cutie, double trouble what fun!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab news ... welcome Millie to ILMC


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh JoJo you would like Millie, she is a cuddly girl! My poor boy is on the sofa with a tummy bug today  and she is laid next to him keeping him company.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHHHH!!! You got #2!!! I am so excited! and Jealous!!! and I totally think she looks American!!! like LADY!!!!!!!! Congratulations! I am sure she will be so happy with you. I hope her and Daisy become best buddies....what a cutie pie!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I love a cuddly cockapoo  Millie's colouring reminded me of Mr Monty's, is she fading? you know I love the fading gene ... what mix is she? 

Hope your boy is feeling better soon, I bet Millie will make him feel so much better


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

She is gorgeous, a sad story but a happy ending for Millie, well done for adopting her. Hope to hear how she is doing in the next few weeks,


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow Sarah - So pleased for you!!!! Welcome Millie! Brilliant news and fantastic you could help by offering her a forever home xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh I love a cuddly cockapoo  Millie's colouring reminded me of Mr Monty's, is she fading? you know I love the fading gene ... what mix is she?
> 
> Hope your boy is feeling better soon, I bet Millie will make him feel so much better


She is similar to Monty but maybe smaller? She is about an inch shorter than Daisy (14.5/15 inches) and shorter in the body. She is black but I am sure has the fading gene as her ears are silver/grey and her legs are also fading.

I have no idea what cross she is?  I have tried to do some investigating to find out!  I have two PRA certificates for both the sire and dam but I cannot trace either?? I have tried online under the owner names and the dogs name but nothing is coming up. The certificates look different to the one I have for Daisy I may have a look into that. The bottom line is though she is a rehome, we didn't get her because of health tests etc so we will deal with whatever comes our way.  I will just ahve to keep speculating about what type of cross she is! 

We are off to the vet tomorrow for a health check. She is overweight and I want to speak to them about how best to manage it using the raw diet. She is panting alot which I know can be stress related but I think some of it is down to her size. She also does little random wees which could be her just learning where to go but all the same, worth mentioning to the vet. I will let you know how we get on


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great news - congratulations to you all.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks lovely, so glad she found you for her forever home.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations Sarah, Millie is simply lovely. Such a sad story. I'm so glad you've offered her a forever home, she and Daisy will be wonderful together.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Sarah
Millie looks adorable and after having an unsettled time in her short life it's wonderful that she has found a loving forever home with you and your family and the gorgeous Daisy.
It's a very happy ending after such sad circumstances.You wanted another cockerpoo and Millie needed a new home and you found each other 
Val


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well done Sarah, Millie looks a real cracker.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Sarah I am so looking forward to meeting you finally at Ashridge on 9th June and both the girls who look adorable. I am so pleased it has worked out for you and her. Its lovely when it all fits into place. I know when I got Yogi, like you I knew I would get a second... one 'Poo is never enough and it just happened to come along a the right time and now I couldn't imagine life without either. Ronnie who I have regularly has also taken to him so it is lovely. Well done and can't wait to see you all at Ashridge. Mary x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Mary! It will be lovely to meet you after all this time as well (and of course Harley and Yogi!  )! x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Gorgeous girl*

Oh what a nice ending tho. She is just gorgeous. I am sure she'll settle in just fine
Well done


----------

